# Swift Lifestyle 664



## Chuck Norris (Apr 15, 2019)

Hi All

We have a fiat ducato / swift lifestyle 664 motorhome, just replaced the abs speed sensors & still have problems. The speed, mileage & temperature gauge are not working on the dashboard, but the rev counter works ok. Diagnostic shows error code P0500, anyone got any ideas what might be causing this error message.

Thanks

Chuck


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Chuck, and welcome.

Googling the error number does bring up the speed sensor. It also mentions the possibility of wiring problems. 

I'm sure someone will be along soon with more information.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hey up Chuck (great user name) Welcome to MHF, sorry, no help on your problem, it might be worth going to a Fiat dealer.


----------

